# Ideas for deck over concrete patio and beyond-pics-



## Gary in WA

I looked up your city, it follows the California UBC. I would contact your city's Building Department, as a permit *is* required. 

Decks: Positively anchored(not toe-nailed) to resist lateral & vertical forces. UBC 2320.13 You will need to anchor it to the slab, to satisfy the Inspector. It also mentioned when It's time to sell your house, if not permitted, it may have to be removed. 

You could build it the height of the door for 12' out, then step up to the height of the grass. That would tie into the second or third step up on the higher side. Be safe, G


----------



## 4just1don

IF the concrete is to remain under the deck make double sure it isnt sloped back towards the house that all the water runs TO the house or problems result!!


----------



## Timster

Perhaps it might be viable to float the concrete area, sloping slightly into the yard, and tiling it with slate? Then you can put flagstone, or other cool stones on the pebble stuff.

It would look good... just throwing an idea out without seeing the site.


----------



## Five Star

i would run 2x4 sleepers on edge and install a composite decking on top. if you go with an angle floor patern remember to keep the framing 12" on center. 

this is over a cracked concrete slab,the upperlevel on the composite deck is done by 2x10 framing


----------



## Five Star

heres a few more


----------



## cvstan

What do you mean "You looked up the city."? I tried to get the New York building code and it's $100 on Amazon. I'm off to the local town hall this morning to ask if building a floating deck over a cement patio is legal here. I am in the Town of Brighton (Rochester, NY).


----------



## forresth

I think pavers might be a better fit for your situation.


----------



## cvstan

*Good news and bad news (maybe)*

Sorry I did not give enough information. Decking will end up being 27" above the patio (one step height below door sill leading to deck) so pavers are not suitable. I went to talk to the town building inspector and he said a floating deck resting on cement piers on a patio IS allowed. This resolves all the issues with this deck. Phew! The deck does not even have to be attached to the ground. He wanted 4x4 posts to rest on the dek-block piers rather than sit directly on the patio. The deck cannot touch the house (1/2" away) or be attached to it.
Now I have to convince the builder to NOT connect the deck to the old ledger board so the thing will really float. You can't have the deck floating on one end and fixed to the house on the other. I have to be diplomatic since I have never made a deck before and he has done many.


----------



## forresth

maybe stick one (or 2) of those asphalt felt spacers that they use for concrete work in between the house and the deck.


----------



## cvstan

*Inspector says, "Cannot touch house."*

Not sure how fussy he is about things placed in the gap.
May be moot point since the contractor INSISTS on bolting the floating deck to the house to make it stronger. Bigger issue is what to do about the column holding up the corner of the roof above part of the deck. I think the column needs to have a frost-proof footer since it is tied to the house and should not touch the deck. Contractor says roof column will rest on the floating deck (but then it's not floating anymore!). Even worse the gutter downspout from the roof goes straight down the column into a buried storm sewer line which is adjacent to where the footer would be placed. So I'm not even sure I can fit a footer where it has to be dug. Sigh.


----------



## keratt14

*maybe keep the concrete patio*

have you thought about just staining the concrete and using a pattern to stamp it? That is a great alternative to adding a deck - concrete can be resurfaced and colored, so many options.. I realize you posted this over a year ago so your project may already be complete. We are in the process of putting a concrete patio under our 2nd level deck and I found this post while searching for ideas... good luck.


----------

